# is it so hard to be friendly?



## go-pirates (May 8, 2006)

Rode today for the first time in a while. I said "hello", "how's it going", or at least acknowledged everyone I saw on the trail. Of all the riders I met, only one spoke back. I even yielded to one rider, even though I had the right-of-way. "How's it goin?'", I said. I got nothing in return. I mean think about it; of all the people in the world, how many of us really enjoy riding bikes deep in the woods? Seems like there would be an unwritten code of commaradie. Ah, but I digress... Do our sport a favor, and at least TRY to be cordial to others who enjoy mountain biking. At the very least, don't be a dick. :nono:


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I have no issues with people replying back politely. 
Often I am the initiator of the greeting, but I get replies from 99.99999% of all the riders, hikers, and equestrians.


----------



## BatCountry (Jun 7, 2012)

Most respond when I say hello. I noticed that the ones who are grumpy or don't respond are normally burned out and exhausted. Maybe they are in the zone also.. but for the most part the riders and hikers I run across are friendly.


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

*Seems to be the norm these days.*

I agree. I think it's society in general. People aren't comfortable speaking to another person face to face because they don't have to anymore. Computers and texting, as great as the technology is, has ruined the personal skills of a large portion of people.


----------



## FireLikeIYA (Mar 15, 2009)

I always say hi on the trail and most say hi back. I agree with BatCountry... The ones that dont reply back are usually in the zone or burned out... It wont stop me from continuing to say hi to everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## VTPossum (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah, what he said!


----------



## go-pirates (May 8, 2006)

No disrespect to the "roadies", as I am one of them also, but I almost expect to be ignored by them on the road. But when it's single track, miles away from anybody else...we're meeting in a tight space with nothing but woods...man, I just don't get it. But hey, I'm having fun, regardless. And I will keep on being friendly...


----------



## Ryan The VW Tech (Oct 18, 2010)

I usually don't say hello because I let them know if I'm riding solo, with X amount of others, if I recently passed a hiker and things like that. But sometimes I'm sucking wind and all I can muster is a friendly nod lol


----------



## sauprankul (Sep 6, 2012)

Same here, an out loud hello can be startling when you're "in the zone", so I manage a downwards (formal) nod. That's different from the upwards, "sup" informal nod.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

OP must look like he's going to ask for money.  I live in an extremely friendly town so it's very strange when someone doesn't return the pleasantries.


----------



## AhXiong (Nov 7, 2012)

Probably they are focusing on their ride?


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Huck Pitueee said:


> OP must look like he's going to ask for money.


I started thinking the same thing.
At first I thought it might be where he lives but he live in NC like me. 
After I realized that, I figured the pic in his avatar is a drawing of him. 
I might be a little standoffish too if I saw a crazy pirate riding past me. lol


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Yesterday our club did a ride at a county park called Reimers Ranch. You head out from the big city of Austin and through the formerly itty bitty community of Bee Caves, now overtaken by a shopping mall, big box stores and an HEB grocery store the size of a football field (no exaggeration). Coming out of the store (normally a pretty neutral experience in Austin), one person coming into the store looked at me and smiled, the next said, How ya doing? I'd say both of those people were "indigenous" to Bee Caves and were not driving a BMW.

It was a pleasant reminder that people who grow up in smaller communities assume connectedness and maintain the social niceties that knit people together. 

Don't stop being yourself and acknowledging people on the trail. You'll find the friendlies sooner or later.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't think I'd say hello to a pirate on a bike either, just saying...


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

go-pirates said:


> Rode today for the first time in a while. I said "hello", "how's it going", or at least acknowledged everyone I saw on the trail. Of all the riders I met, only one spoke back. I even yielded to one rider, even though I had the right-of-way. "How's it goin?'", I said. I got nothing in return. I mean think about it; of all the people in the world, how many of us really enjoy riding bikes deep in the woods? Seems like there would be an unwritten code of commaradie. Ah, but I digress... Do our sport a favor, and at least TRY to be cordial to others who enjoy mountain biking. At the very least, don't be a dick. :nono:


I get this every ride, ran into 4 people yesterday and not one of them said Good Morning in return or even acknowledged I was there.

Starting my new approach today, HTFU and get out of the way. Let you know if they say something in return.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

WarBoom said:


> I don't think I'd say hello to a pirate on a bike either, just saying...


Hey! wtf? Even if he has a cool bird?


----------



## car_nut (Apr 5, 2010)

go-pirates said:


> No disrespect to the "roadies", as I am one of them also, but I almost expect to be ignored by them on the road. But when it's single track, miles away from anybody else...we're meeting in a tight space with nothing but woods...man, I just don't get it. But hey, I'm having fun, regardless. And I will keep on being friendly...


I've never been a roadie but I hear that a lot. A couple weeks ago, I was unloading my bike in a parking lot for a before work ride when out of nowhere I hear "HEY!!! Good morning!!! Have a great ride!" I turn around and see a roadie hauling butt down the street waving at me. So, there are good ones out there I guess.

I generally get positive responses from those I see on the trail. I've had a couple dog walkers stare at their feet despite me pulling off the trail and saying good morning. Otherwise I get something ranging from a grunt between breaths up to a dismount and full conversation.


----------



## legal alien (Jan 29, 2010)

North Carolina....Yeah ! there is your problem. Not enough trail. Just kidding ( sort of ), I agree with the zone argument. I am either sucking O2's of trying not to break a clavicle. I love chatting with anyone at other times.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

legal alien said:


> North Carolina....Yeah ! there is your problem. Not enough trail. Just kidding ( sort of ), I agree with the zone argument. I am either sucking O2's of trying not to break a clavicle. I love chatting with anyone at other times.


I think it depends on what side of the state you are on.

As soon as you get out of the flat lands and pass Old Fort, life just gets better.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Greeting with "Hello" or "Good morning/afternoon" is old and busted. Try giving them one-finger salute. You wouldn't be upset from people not responding 



FWIW, I will respond with "Hello", or "Arrrr, matey!" if you really look like a pirate.


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

A friend and I rode Dupont yesterday, and I can't say that there was anyone that didn't respond to my initial greeting. I experience the same thing at Paris Mountain in Greenville. In fact though, I have often thought that the people at Dupont were more friendly than other places. I haven't met one unfriendly person there. Even the hikers seem to enjoy being out and about with the bikers. That definitely isn't the norm in some areas.


----------



## TIGMAN (Nov 18, 2004)

No....just ride!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Living in NJ , im used to dealing with a$$holes lol so if someone dont say hello back its nothing new lol.. When i ride , i just give a visual nod and keep it moving .


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

I try to be as friendly as possible with a nod or so, but I'm always afraid of this:

Budweiser Commercial "how you doin'?" 2 - YouTube


----------



## esundell90 (Dec 20, 2009)

I try to be friendly, but notice lots of other aren't always receptive. I understand being in the "Zone" or just kicked and not having the energy or thought to say hello. But I think some folks just aren't friendly?


----------



## mtb__123 (Nov 11, 2012)

kjlued said:


> I have no issues with people replying back politely.
> Often I am the initiator of the greeting, but I get replies from 99.99999% of all the riders, hikers, and equestrians.


Same here.


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Heck. Who knows. Maybe the OP wears his underwear out side of his shorts. We can only speculate why the cool reception.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

go-pirates said:


> Rode today for the first time in a while. I said "hello", "how's it going", or at least acknowledged everyone I saw on the trail. Of all the riders I met, only one spoke back. I even yielded to one rider, even though I had the right-of-way. "How's it goin?'", I said. I got nothing in return. I mean think about it; of all the people in the world, how many of us really enjoy riding bikes deep in the woods? Seems like there would be an unwritten code of commaradie. Ah, but I digress... Do our sport a favor, and at least TRY to be cordial to others who enjoy mountain biking. At the very least, don't be a dick. :nono:


So it's be friendly to you or be a dick. Nice options, dick!

Why is this so important to you?

I generally return a nod or hi when I can, but often the only thing I'm focused on is the trail and riding/training as hard as possible. Some of us don't ride to be social, we just ride to ride. Sorry we're just not as 'nice' as you.


----------



## smellurfingers (Aug 18, 2012)

go-pirates said:


> Rode today for the first time in a while. I said "hello", "how's it going", or at least acknowledged everyone I saw on the trail. Of all the riders I met, only one spoke back. I even yielded to one rider, even though I had the right-of-way. "How's it goin?'", I said. I got nothing in return. I mean think about it; of all the people in the world, how many of us really enjoy riding bikes deep in the woods? Seems like there would be an unwritten code of commaradie. Ah, but I digress... Do our sport a favor, and at least TRY to be cordial to others who enjoy mountain biking. At the very least, don't be a dick. :nono:


Riding is not a group hug.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Hey! wtf? Even if he has a cool bird?


I'd say hello to the bird.  

I generally don't have any problems with a positive response from others. Sometimes I don't get anything in return, and that's fine. Maybe they're "in the zone", don't "speak-uh de engrishes" or have earbuds and music going - don't know, don't care. I did my part and can continue to feel good about me, my ride and my day. **** you if you don't like it.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

marzjennings said:


> So it's be friendly to you or be a dick. Nice options, dick!
> 
> Why is this so important to you?
> 
> I generally return a nod or hi when I can, but often the only thing I'm focused on is the trail and riding/training as hard as possible. Some of us don't ride to be social, we just ride to ride. Sorry we're just not as 'nice' as you.


Awesome! What are the chances?!?!?! It's the guy that didn't say hi to the OP. :lol:


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

If you pass by me while I'm riding and say hello, look closely for the nod or the smile. Riding is very hard work for me and a nod or a smile is the best I can do.

If you pass by me while I'm building trails you'd better be prepared to stop, get off your bike and have a good long chat. Maybe even do a little digging. That's the accepted behaviour when you meet a trail builder on the trail. No, really! Ask any trail builder. You have to leave beer too.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I say hi to everyone. If they don't say hi
back, its no big deal.


----------



## red bank rider (Jun 27, 2008)

A census taker once tried to say hello to me. 
I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti..... :yawn::yawn::yawn:


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

In response to the OP, I think you're talking to the wrong crowd. Most of us aren't those guys. That's just how some are. Take no offense.


----------



## walrus (Feb 13, 2004)

A lot of people are working hard, or working out. You wouldn't go to a gym and expect people lifting weights to grunt out a hello to everyone who walks by. Also a lot of riders are enjoying their solitude and want are in a special zone and be allowed to enjoy the peacefulnesses of their surroundings .


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

I try to say hi or reply when I can. Grew up in a small town and that was the norm. If someone does not reply back I really do not get out of shape about it.


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

I just put on my earbuds and ignore the goofy "hello" people.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

Passed a lot of riders on Sunday. Everyone had a greeting and multiple times myself and the riders going the opposite direction both stopped to yeild the trail. 

I guess the 1% of the riders who are dbags stayed home.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

What trail were you riding OP?


----------



## cbrossman (Mar 23, 2004)

*2 things:*

I think it has a lot to do with the community(ies) nearby and the population density.
In Durango, it seems like everyone says hi. In fact, we often suspect someone is from out of town if they are not friendly on the trail. Our trails are relatively empty, depending on when you ride, which makes encountering another ride less of a chore.
Even driving is like that; I think it has a lot to do with being small, isolated, and likely to meet the other person somewhere in the near future. 
For most people, living in Durango is not anonymous and you are not very far separated from others around you, like mom said, *be nice!*

I have no problem if someone does not say hi, their loss.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

If I wanted friends on the trail Id bring one with me. When Im riding its all about me. If someone wants to be friendly and chat while resting or at the trail head thats one thing, but not while Im in the middle of a ride. The most you'll get out of me on the trail is a hi or a wave.


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

I blame strava! I see a lot more riders pounding away than a year ago. To each their own I guess...just looks like less fun to me.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

sauprankul said:


> Same here, an out loud hello can be startling when you're "in the zone", so I manage a downwards (formal) nod. That's different from the upwards, "sup" informal nod.


"Not now chief I'm in the zone!" :lol:

I never thought of the formality of nods, but that is spot on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

This argument is directly affected by how many pieces of "flare" you may be wearing at the time of intersection.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I did my first Mtn Bike race on saturday. I said "hi or hello, or thanks" to all the course volunteers I passed by. It seemed like the friendly thing to do and most waived or were cheering encouraging words. I think I was the only rider in my pack to that. I did communicate with a few other riders on trial most about passing or being passed, but since we were all racing no time for chit chat either. But thank yous were given. 

I was out there to have fun and while not "make friends" I felt no need to be rude either.


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

On the trail systems close to town usually most return greetings.

If I happen to run into anyone in the National Forest, that's a minimal five minute conversation.


----------



## moofish (May 3, 2011)

Maybe you should start wearing clothes when you ride.


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

You want to be looked at like you are from Mars and get flipped the bird?...ride a dirt bike in to Teluride. Rudest asswipes on Earth. The visitors are great, the "locals"...not so much


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

bunch of control drama mamas up in here.


----------



## sauprankul (Sep 6, 2012)

I think we can conclude that greetings are optional and people SHOULD NOT take it personally if someone doesn't reply. Mtbing is often about being one with the bike or trail and human interaction can get in the way of that.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

MTB'ers always speak to me, f%ckin roadies are stuck up clowns.... the one who i came across bleeding all over the ground was glad to see me though.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

The Wonderful ******** Story


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

ozzybmx said:


> MTB'ers always speak to me, f%ckin roadies are stuck up clowns.... the one who i came across bleeding all over the ground was glad to see me though.


^^ 
This. When I ride I always say hi, to everyone. Dog walkers tend to ignore, mountain bikers give a nod and roadies become inconsolable when I ride the pace line with them to the next trail.

Nothing beats drafting and passing roadies on my mountain bike. Now, that puts a big smile on *MY* mug...


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Lots of Stravazzholes out there...a waive or "hello" could cost you a KOM.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

The other day a friend of mine said he had proof he's not an ******* because he has a 10 minute delay in a Strava run where he stopped to talk to me one day.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

I am not too far from the OP in the feelings about other riders returning a hello, head nod, or whatever....but I have learned to just let it go. What I don't like are the looks of contempt or disdain from other riders. When I am out on the road or path and come upon road bike riders, I pretty much expect it where I live, it is part of the territory, part of the local roadie culture. But when I am riding off-road and I get someone looking down their nose at me for whatever hopped up reason they have...that gripes me. Usually it is someone doing the "racerboy in training" thing who can tell I am not one of their ilk, or someone who is riding their all-too-clean brand new high dollar bike passing me while I am on my 15 year old full suspension bike or my kludged-together-from-spare-parts frankenbike. What makes you think you are so special, God's gift to mountain biking? Go ahead and don't return the greeting, but don't look at me like I am lower than you.

Oh, and to people like that: You are doing it wrong. You do not know what mountain biking is all about. You do not get the ethos.


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

I said thank you to the Starbucks cashier at like 4 in the afternoon the other day. She said I was the first person to say thank you all day. I think people have just forgotten how to be polite.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

AKamp said:


> I think people have just forgotten how to be polite.


No, it's just roadies.

BTW, did you know they wear _spandex?_

:lol:


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

AKamp said:


> I said thank you to the Starbucks cashier at like 4 in the afternoon the other day. She said I was the first person to say thank you all day. I think people have just forgotten how to be polite.


^^^This

For the most part where I live and the county I work in, people are polite. 
However as a whole, people across the country are not.

I will just keep on being polite, saying hello, waving at people, holding doors open, etc. 
If they don't respond in a polite way, I will then trip them. :thumbsup:


----------



## nickmm1 (Nov 13, 2012)

go-pirates said:


> Rode today for the first time in a while. I said "hello", "how's it going", or at least acknowledged everyone I saw on the trail. Of all the riders I met, only one spoke back. I even yielded to one rider, even though I had the right-of-way. "How's it goin?'", I said. I got nothing in return. I mean think about it; of all the people in the world, how many of us really enjoy riding bikes deep in the woods? Seems like there would be an unwritten code of commaradie. Ah, but I digress... Do our sport a favor, and at least TRY to be cordial to others who enjoy mountain biking. At the very least, don't be a dick. :nono:


I agree some people just need to learn to have a personality! but if someone is a dick you should just kick them off their bike.


----------



## thechez (Mar 7, 2009)

go-pirates said:


> Rode today for the first time in a while. I said "hello", "how's it going", or at least acknowledged everyone I saw on the trail. Of all the riders I met, only one spoke back. I even yielded to one rider, even though I had the right-of-way. "How's it goin?'", I said. I got nothing in return. I mean think about it; of all the people in the world, how many of us really enjoy riding bikes deep in the woods? Seems like there would be an unwritten code of commaradie. Ah, but I digress... Do our sport a favor, and at least TRY to be cordial to others who enjoy mountain biking. At the very least, don't be a dick. :nono:


I agree. I never understand this. I think in the 90's when mtb and snowboarding were infantile it was a tight group and we all acknowledged that we were doing something new and cool. Now, society has changed and these sports are more mainstream. Maybe people think differently towards it now.

I don't even expect people to say hi on the road but I still say hi. I will say hi when I have the opportunity though in the woods. I am enjoying something and not asking someone to become a best friend. Just acknowledge we're doing something better than being stuck in a cubicle. :madman:


----------



## Tazo (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm sayin' hi everytime when I see a rider on the trail, or on the place for brake... And till this moment i met some guys from Romania and Greece and a lots of others... I became a friend with allmost everyone and in this way the ridin' goes better... It's still better and funier with more people


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

go-pirates said:


> Rode today for the first time in a while. I said "hello", "how's it going", or at least acknowledged everyone I saw on the trail. Of all the riders I met, only one spoke back. I even yielded to one rider, even though I had the right-of-way. "How's it goin?'", I said. I got nothing in return. I mean think about it; of all the people in the world, how many of us really enjoy riding bikes deep in the woods? Seems like there would be an unwritten code of commaradie. Ah, but I digress... Do our sport a favor, and at least TRY to be cordial to others who enjoy mountain biking. At the very least, don't be a dick. :nono:


Mmmmm. This is a tough one. Being a dick is highly subjective.

Most folks who know me also know that I can talk a dog off of a meat wagon or a wooden eye to sleep most times. I love people. However, there are times when I ride solo and really savor the solitude the experience yields. During these times I'm usually hammering away or kind of "on a mission" and a smile and/or dip of my visor is all you're going to get. I was at a trailhead and a couple of peeps asked if i minded if they rode with me and I said "yes, I honestly do, my plan today is to ride alone and do some thinking" even though I explained myself Im sure I was a "dick" in their eyes.

For people who l yield to when I have the right of way or hold a door open for or any other courtesy who do not acknowledge...I simply say rather loudly..."YOU'RE WELCOME" in a friendly tone...the message usually hits home.


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

*It isn't a polite or not polite issue*

I don't wave to every person I see driving a car when I'm driving mine. I don't say hi to every other person I see walking down the street when I'm walking down the street. I don't say hello to every person in the liquor store when I'm in there buying beer. And I'm sure not going to acknowledge every needy person that says hi or waves when I'm riding. I'm not here to validate you, sorry. I have the buds in and the music going and if you are moving and you appear to be o.k. and not have a mechanical or heart attack or something, then I don't care about you at that point in time. It isn't personal, I just don't care. If you are stopped and appear to need help, I'm first off the bike or at least asking if you need help as I pass by, but apart from that, stuff off. Join some group like a......hell I don't even know, whatever group people like you join to get the warm and fuzzy you seem to need so badly. Good lord.


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

SCOOTERINSLC said:


> I don't wave to every person I see driving a car when I'm driving mine. I don't say hi to every other person I see walking down the street when I'm walking down the street. I don't say hello to every person in the liquor store when I'm in there buying beer. And I'm sure not going to acknowledge every needy person that says hi or waves when I'm riding. I'm not here to validate you, sorry. I have the buds in and the music going and if you are moving and you appear to be o.k. and not have a mechanical or heart attack or something, then I don't care about you at that point in time. It isn't personal, I just don't care. If you are stopped and appear to need help, I'm first off the bike or at least asking if you need help as I pass by, but apart from that, stuff off. Join some group like a......hell I don't even know, whatever group people like you join to get the warm and fuzzy you seem to need so badly. Good lord.


Whew, glad you had the buds in, because I told to get the fcuk out of the way.


----------



## sauprankul (Sep 6, 2012)

Harsh but true. Not everybody is a warm hearted huggy smoochy gramma.
I don't mean to insult anybody, but some people aren't always in friendly mode.
Some just want to get away from others and RIDE.
If you get ignored by a random mtber, nobody cares. If your crush ignores you, suck it up.
If a Roadie ignores you, feel lucky.

If you get the "screw off" stare, then you may have a reason to be offended. Unless you cut that person off while driving to the trail.

But that's just part of life. Man up.


----------



## chudzikb (Nov 5, 2012)

I have been on trails and road, on both types of bikes. The one constant I have found is that the closer in to a large city you go, the less friendly, more personally consumed the populace becomes. Go out in the middle of nowhere, people will not only say hello, but, will talk to you if you stop. City, not so much... Just different people out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

When roadies constantly be ignorant there one sure way i get a response.

Wave Hitler style and shout "YO".... it never fails to get at least a nod


----------



## Ridnparadise (Dec 14, 2007)

kjlued said:


> I have no issues with people replying back politely.
> Often I am the initiator of the greeting, but I get replies from 99.99999% of all the riders, hikers, and equestrians.


Horses talk to you?


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Ridnparadise said:


> Horses talk to you?


They talk to me. They're the one that tell me who to kill.:crazy:

Equestrians are the people who ride them. They're pretty snooty sometimes.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi!


----------



## Dave Ferris (Nov 16, 2010)

car_nut said:


> I've never been a roadie but I hear that a lot. A couple weeks ago, I was unloading my bike in a parking lot for a before work ride when out of nowhere I hear "HEY!!! Good morning!!! Have a great ride!" I turn around and see a roadie hauling butt down the street waving at me. So, there are good ones out there I guess..


That's because that was a runner guy (like me) crosstraining on the road bike...

Living in LA, I find in certain areas people are a bit more snobby then others-- maybe the trails in the Santa Monicas that border the Westside.

Generally though I find most people to be pretty cool, the frequent exception would be the road bike racer types. Even then, more often then not, I get waves from the other side of the road on my bi-weekly road rides over to the Rose Bowl through the Desanso Gardens area.

I've been running and riding on trails around LA/Valley/Pasadena for close to 30 years. I used to ALWAYS get a hello if I offered one. I agree with the earlier post regarding computers , iPhones, etc. taking the social personality out of many young people...it's just different today.

That won't stop me from giving a thumbs up, good morning or good job to another fellow cyclist, runner or even a hiker.


----------



## sauprankul (Sep 6, 2012)

TobyGadd said:


> Hi!


Wow. Genius. Revolutionary. Marvelous. Brilliant.
I applaudedwhen I read this.

Toby, you should get an award for MVR.
All the OP wanted was a hi and he had to wait like 3 pages before anybody gave one to him.


----------



## Z4good (Sep 14, 2012)

Bokchoicowboy said:


> I am not too far from the OP in the feelings about other riders returning a hello, head nod, or whatever....but I have learned to just let it go. What I don't like are the looks of contempt or disdain from other riders. When I am out on the road or path and come upon road bike riders, I pretty much expect it where I live, it is part of the territory, part of the local roadie culture. But when I am riding off-road and I get someone looking down their nose at me for whatever hopped up reason they have...that gripes me. Usually it is someone doing the "racerboy in training" thing who can tell I am not one of their ilk, or someone who is riding their all-too-clean brand new high dollar bike passing me while I am on my 15 year old full suspension bike or my kludged-together-from-spare-parts frankenbike. What makes you think you are so special, God's gift to mountain biking? Go ahead and don't return the greeting, but don't look at me like I am lower than you.
> 
> Oh, and to people like that: You are doing it wrong. You do not know what mountain biking is all about. You do not get the ethos.


Couldn't have said it better myself! Karma:thumbsup:


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd rather my fellow trail riders put their dwindling reserves into retaining their empty goo packets than acknowledging my presence.

Room for improvement passion.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

sauprankul said:


> Wow. Genius. Revolutionary. Marvelous. Brilliant.
> I applaudedwhen I read this.
> 
> Toby, you should get an award for MVR.
> All the OP wanted was a hi and he had to wait like 3 pages before anybody gave one to him.


Everyone needs a little love. Including me. Thanks!


----------



## T SULLI (Sep 29, 2011)

I usually get replies but sometimes I don't. Saying hi is like outdoorsmans code... We are all on the same team just doing what we love whether its riding, running, or hiking.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

TobyGadd said:


> Everyone needs a little love. Including me. Thanks!


Plus rep from me. Your simple "Hi" was the best response yet. And while so many others had to rationalize whether to say hi or not to say hi, you proved a really good point. "Hi" is pretty goddamn easy.

So...Hi Toby!


----------



## l0gjammin (May 29, 2011)

That irks me as we'll. I recently rode with someone I'd never rode with and he seemed like a good dude until we ran into a group of other riders and he not only didn't acknowledge their hellos but he didn't yield even though they had the right away. When i asked him about it he laughed. Very rude and I won't ride with him again.


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

huffster said:


> Plus rep from me. Your simple "Hi" was the best response yet. And while so many others had to rationalize whether to say hi or not to say hi, you proved a really good point. "Hi" is pretty goddamn easy.
> 
> So...Hi Toby!


nice work toby,

now can we all say Hi to the OP


----------



## sauprankul (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi!
Or more locally,
'Sup ma -I'll say homie-!


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

Way back in the day, when I was a growin' up in West Texas ya'll...

We had no phones without cords... an they all had dials!
We had no portable music playing contraptions! The AM radio in the pickup truck was adequate enuf!
We had no stretchy girly spandex stuff... we rode in our cowboy boots and jeans!

On the ranch roads between El Paso and San Angelo, Sanderson to Big Springs, if you met a vehicle heading the other way... you waved and if they were from the country... they waved back!

If they didn't... you pulled over, hauled out your .270, model 94, or whathaveya... and air-ated their behind a little... deflated their ego a bit, and shor made the GO in their git-up-n-go! :thumbsup: 

Why, I 'member when I done grown up and bought myself a jinuwhine Harley Davidson motorsicle!

Whenever you met another Harley rider on the road, you waved... or the bitc...errr ole lady on the back waved fer ya!
If'n you met anything other than a Harley... the ole lady flipped they'm off! :nono: 

Many years later, after my youngest convinced me to get one of them Prius cars... seemed like every damn Prius owner had to stop watching the road so's they could WAVE at me in my Prius! "Hey there mister! Looky at me! I drive a Prius too! Mister? HEY! You didn't wave at me :cryin:
YOUSONUVA*****MTHRFUQR!!!! :madmax:
BURN IN HELLLLLLLLLLLL for not waving at me you uppity self-important Prius-Wannabe sh*tHo!e

OH! Looky! another Prius coming my way!!! HI!"
.
.
.

Boys... this here's been a'going on LONG before the bunch of you was just a glint in yer daddy's eye!

My advice... if'n they don't wave back or say HOWDY back at ya... an you got an empty gun rack on yer bike there.... just keep on riding and enjoying that ride
.
.
.
.
either that... or turn around and chase them sumbiches down yelling STRAVA at the top o yer lungs whilst tossing your pump into their rear wheel!:thumbsup:

Mamma always said... if ya ain't got nothing nice to say... be sure to say it at the top of yer lungs! Don't make you a better person or nuthin', but it shor' makes ya feel pretty good sumtimes!


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

huffster said:


> Plus rep from me. Your simple "Hi" was the best response yet. And while so many others had to rationalize whether to say hi or not to say hi, you proved a really good point. "Hi" is pretty goddamn easy.
> 
> So...Hi Toby!


Hi, is what folk do where I live. We just do it. With that said: Hi. Heck I might even stop and chat. Exchange phone numbers, hook up and make a new riding buddy.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

sauprankul said:


> Hi!


here in Texas it's "howdy, nice day" and almost always gets a like response...

Unfortunately, I've run into a few folks that I'm starting to think Strava has de-sensitized into self absorbed, compulsive competitive lumps of sh!t. <shrugging>

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## go-pirates (May 8, 2006)

SCOOTERINSLC said:


> I don't wave to every person I see driving a car when I'm driving mine. I don't say hi to every other person I see walking down the street when I'm walking down the street. I don't say hello to every person in the liquor store when I'm in there buying beer. And I'm sure not going to acknowledge every needy person that says hi or waves when I'm riding. I'm not here to validate you, sorry. I have the buds in and the music going and if you are moving and you appear to be o.k. and not have a mechanical or heart attack or something, then I don't care about you at that point in time. It isn't personal, I just don't care. If you are stopped and appear to need help, I'm first off the bike or at least asking if you need help as I pass by, but apart from that, stuff off. Join some group like a......hell I don't even know, whatever group people like you join to get the warm and fuzzy you seem to need so badly. Good lord.


I'm not looking for warm and fuzzy. Don't care about making friends. Don't give a rat's a$$ about your ear buds, your actions on the street, how you handle your business in the liquor store, or how hardcore you are. All I'm saying is, when two strangers meet in the middle of the freakin' woods, miles away from anybody or anything else, and one offers a "hello", is it really that hard to offer one back? Simple as that. Good lord.....


----------



## SonnyP (Nov 15, 2012)

I always acknowledge the other riders, but I don't take it personal if I don't get a response. I do kind of think it says something about the person... but it quickly slips my mind once I'm riding the trail.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

imho a lot of the input in this thread goes to show just how self absorbed and self important our culture is. it's all about "me, me, me" and how everything effects "me, me, me". 

i'm curious if any of the complainers have considered that maybe the person on the trail is out there to get some "me time" and doesn't want interaction. that's not rude at all. maybe they have a hectic homelife or job and are out to recharge their batteries and re-center. that's not rude at all. maybe the person rides to think and ponder problems and is deep in thought and oblivious to all else. that's not rude at all. maybe they're just shy and avoid social interaction. that's not rude either. and if mr. racer is out on the trails training it's not rude if he doesn't nod either.

basically, are the complainers considering the other person at all or only themselves and how their environment is suited to serving their own needs?

it's one thing if you greet someone and they tell you to **** off and give you the bird or something, but simply not getting a return nod/greeting from a total stranger is hardly validation to get one's feelers all tweaked, feel slighted, and assume the worst of the other person and label them as rude.

if you're waving/nodding/greeting someone to be nice because that's your own personal code of conduct then what does it matter if someone does/doesn't respond in kind? is the greeting being given to "get" or just because that's a personal code of conduct? 

ime, if it's one's personal code of conduct they don't really care if it's reciprocal or not -- they're just doing it because that's what's right for them. conversely, if it's being given simply to get or out of a sense of civil obligation then it's not genuine anyway and i'd suggest there's no basis for complaint.

honestly, the way most of the complaining posts come across is as though there's some unwritten code of brotherhood or fraternity that someone else is violating by not greeting on the trails. it seems that the complainers are upset that they are following "the rules" but others aren't. seriously, ya got nothing better to do than keep score on who's returning an innocuous passing greeting? :skep: i just don't get it...

giving of one's self without expectation to get is a genuine indicator of good character. imho, getting all bent out of shape when others don't perform as you expect them to (especially regarding something as inane as a trail greeting) is pretty self-absorbed and narcissistic and actually reveals a great deal about the character of the complainer rather than being an indictment against those who "slighted" them on the trail.

yomv...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

"is it so hard to be friendly?"
This is a very good question. I live in Italy and my experience is in Europe.
Every contry is different... In my country roddies do not like bikers, bikers do not like roddies, but I have to say that in each group if you have an expensive bike you will get many hello etc...
Hikers sometime are histerical people, everywhere not only in Italy; usually equestrians are friendly people.
France is very close to Italy in everything. In Spain, Slovenia, Austria and Germany I meet the best people, Belgium is very similar to Italy, first they look at your bike and than they think if they can say hello or not...


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Ridnparadise said:


> Horses talk to you?


Definition of equestrian from MW

Equestrian - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary

noun: : one who rides on horseback

Nice try, but maybe you should learn your vocabulary.

But to answer your question, yes horses do sometimes talk to me. 
They say "get this fat ass equestrian off my back".


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

go-pirates said:


> I'm not looking for warm and fuzzy. Don't care about making friends. Don't give a rat's a$$ about your ear buds, your actions on the street, how you handle your business in the liquor store, or how hardcore you are. All I'm saying is, when two strangers meet in the middle of the freakin' woods, miles away from anybody or anything else, and one offers a "hello", is it really that hard to offer one back? Simple as that. Good lord.....


That's the beauty of the whole thing. You are not obligated to give a rats a$$ about anything I do, nor should you. I on the other hand don't give a rat's a$$ if you wave at me. Simple. The trick is for for you to be good in your skin with that concept. No, it's not hard to offer one back. I simply choose not to. Get over your self.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

go-pirates said:


> I'm not looking for warm and fuzzy. Don't care about making friends. Don't give a rat's a$$ about your ear buds, your actions on the street, how you handle your business in the liquor store, or how hardcore you are. All I'm saying is, when two strangers meet in the middle of the freakin' woods, miles away from anybody or anything else, and one offers a "hello", is it really that hard to offer one back? Simple as that. Good lord.....


I am going to agree and disagree.

I am one that says hello when passing somebody. 
I do it for multiple reasons but the main one is just to be friendly.

Although most people reply, occasionally somebody does not. 
I don't know their reason, maybe it is because they are sucking wind, maybe they didn't hear me, maybe I din't hear their reply, or maybe they are just an ass hole. 
Whatever it is, I just accept it and keep pedaling.

Just keep being you, and if you don't get a reply, then forget about it as it really isn't worth putting that much thought in to it.

On the flip side, if you are one of those that don't reply because it in some way interrupts your alone time, get over yourself. Is it really that hard to just say hello?
If you want to be alone that badly then public trails probably are not the right place to be.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

kjlued said:


> On the flip side, if you are one of those that don't reply because it in some way interrupts your alone time, get over yourself. Is it really that hard to just say hello?
> If you want to be alone that badly then public trails probably are not the right place to be.


That person you cant bring yourself to say hello to might save your ass some day. Laying there bleeding out, broken bone, bitten by a snake or even he might have a tyre boot or a pump because you forgot yours.

You'll be glad of that stranger some day, if not for yourself it might be a family member.

How come people can come on here and type/talk/express views but can speak to a fellow MTBer on the trail


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

SCOOTERINSLC said:


> That's the beauty of the whole thing. You are not obligated to give a rats a$$ about anything I do, nor should you. I on the other hand don't give a rat's a$$ if you wave at me. Simple. The trick is for for you to be good in your skin with that concept. No, it's not hard to offer one back. I simply choose not to. Get over your self.


LOL, ive always wondered the mentality of people that when you take a moment of your time to say g'day and spread a bit of warmth to a fellow human being just ignore your gesture.
You have just explained the thought process behind it, cheers mate:thumbsup:


----------



## Z4good (Sep 14, 2012)

It's amazing the word "Hi" can generate so much conversation.


----------



## chudzikb (Nov 5, 2012)

I do not use music on the bike, always thought it to be too dangerous a proposition? But, I think that has a lot to do with people not responding. Too involved in their own little world to bother with anyone else. Just the way it is, not the way it should be...


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

monogod said:


> imho a lot of the input in this thread goes to show just how self absorbed and self important our culture is. it's all about "me, me, me" and how everything effects "me, me, me".
> 
> i'm curious if any of the complainers have considered that maybe the person on the trail is out there to get some "me time" and doesn't want interaction. that's not rude at all. maybe they have a hectic homelife or job and are out to recharge their batteries and re-center. that's not rude at all. maybe the person rides to think and ponder problems and is deep in thought and oblivious to all else. that's not rude at all. maybe they're just shy and avoid social interaction. that's not rude either. and if mr. racer is out on the trails training it's not rude if he doesn't nod either.
> 
> ...


Gee its sad some parts of the world have got to this point ^^, just really sad.....:thumbsup:


----------



## chudzikb (Nov 5, 2012)

Running is the same, different reactions, depending upon where you are in the country/world. Hiking out west, can always start a conversation with those you meet, but, I get yelled at by my wife...KEEP MOVING...


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey OP, I'd give you a shout if I saw you rockin' a Pee Dee jersey. Fellow pirate here...
Otherwise, I'm hit or miss with the middle-of-the-woods greetings depending on my anaerobic state...


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Tone's said:


> Gee its sad some parts of the world have got to this point ^^, just really sad.....:thumbsup:


gotten to what point? saying "don't get all depressed if someone doesn't greet you back"? or saying, "don't worry about what others do"? or saying, "do what's right merely for the sake of doing right rather than for personal benefit"? or saying, "the true mark of character is giving of one's self with no expectation of return"? championing personal accountability over taking the inventory of those around us? cuz that's exactly what that post said.

to break it down into more simple terms for you, the point of my post clearly was that it's an exercise in futility to be upset with someone for not behaving as we expect them to. that if you're giving of yourself or being nice/polite/kind merely out of expectation of reciprocation how genuine is your gesture in the first place?

should the world be a more friendly place? absolutely! i don't dispute that for a moment. heck, i carry a 26" tube despite riding 29ers in case i come across a 26er in distress. same with small extra parts. i've helped countless people with mechanical issues on the trail, including some people on womble and UPS that would've had to walk out had i not stopped to help.

i'm in the medical profession and despite sometimes saving people's lives and easing their pain they can often be hateful, caustic, vitriolic, ungrateful, and curse you rather than thank you. so what, that's not why i do it. it's because i love to help others.

so if you think the point of my post was common courtesies are archaic and/or should be avoided you wholly and completely misunderstood what you read.

in fact, it has nothing to do with whether or not to wave, nod, or greet fellow riders in the first place. that i'm all for and is something i generally do along with acknowledging those that greet me first. but what i don't do, and what i take issue with, and what the post is CLEARLY commenting on, is getting all butt-hurt because someone doesn't wave back.

perhaps you should make sure you understand what you're reading before making negative commentary. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

monogod said:


> gotten to what point? saying "don't get all depressed if someone doesn't greet you back"? or saying, "don't worry about what other's do"? or saying, "do what's right merely for the sake of doing right rather than for personal benefit"? or saying, "the true mark of character is giving of one's self with no expectation of return"? cuz that's exactly what that post said.
> 
> to break it down into more simple terms for you, the point of my post clearly was that it's an exercise in futility to be upset with someone for not behaving as we expect them to. that if you're giving of yourself or being nice/polite/kind merely out of expectation of reciprocation how genuine is your gesture in the first place?
> 
> ...


LOL BOOM, the lure thrown out and mono takes it before it hits the water with another whining and and self important post....
Mono, im a saltwater lure fishing guide by trade, and if you were a fish you would be on the bottom of my boat, lure hanging out of your mouth n gaspin for air.....
cheers mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Bahaha I'd pos rep that if I could


I always try to be as courteous as I can throughout my day. I always follow the golden rule: One should treat others as one would like others to treat oneself.

I can spare the split second it takes to say hi and a smile to a fellow rider. 


I bet monopod closes doors for people instead of opens them. You know...so he can have his alone time.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Tone's said:


> LOL BOOM, the lure thrown out and mono takes it before it hits the water with another whining and and self important post....
> Mono, im a saltwater lure fishing guide by trade, and if you were a fish you would be on the bottom of my boat, lure hanging out of your mouth n gaspin for air.....
> cheers mate :thumbsup:


self important? whining? LOL

don't try to spin it around cuz you lacked the reading comprehension to understand what you read and got called out for it.

and if you're simply trolling, that says a lot about you. because i give people the benefit of the doubt i mistakenly thought you were actually attempting to make a coherent comment.

my bad, troll.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

monogod said:


> self important? whining? wtf??? don't try to spin it around cuz you lacked the reading comprehension to understand what you read and got called out for it.
> 
> and if you're simply trolling, that says a lot about you. i mistakenly thought you were actually making a coherent comment. my bad, troll.


And his on again, its like takin lollies from a baby.....

Your whining is very easy to understand, lets not flatter ourselves monogod...
It could actually be used to help little kids learn the basics of comprehension, and with a name like ''monogod'' they might even ask the question ''why is the one and only god walking around with us mere mortals'' to that i would answer '' nows the time for you kids to learn the definition of the word delusional''.....
Cheers mono, till the next time in 3 minutes........:thumbsup:


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

when someone tries to slow me down with a "Hi", I just yell "STRAVA!"


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

One time this guy didn't return my greeting on the trail. I considered turning around, tracking him down, and killing him. But then I thought, Nah, it's too nice of a day for that.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

I could see not acknowledging people if you were constantly passing/seeing people on a busy trail, as it would become taxing. That being said, typically, people who don't reciprocate a greeting on a trail are dicks, and should go back to their cubicle. They don't belong in the outdoors. There is a reason I have loved this sport for more than 25 years, a large part of that is the great people involved in it. However, there are some who taint the sport, you know who you are.


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

Last night, I was riding around my neighborhood in the dark wearing my goblin mask. I saw a girl by herself going out to her truck. I said hi but she did not return my greeting. Pretty sure she was a mean person. ;-)


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

ghglenn said:


> people who don't reciprocate a greeting on a trail are dicks, and should go back to their cubicle. They don't belong in the outdoors. .


really?


----------



## SCOOTERINSLC (Jan 14, 2004)

ghglenn said:


> I could see not acknowledging people if you were constantly passing/seeing people on a busy trail, as it would become taxing. That being said, typically, people who don't reciprocate a greeting on a trail are dicks, and should go back to their cubicle. They don't belong in the outdoors. There is a reason I have loved this sport for more than 25 years, a large part of that is the great people involved in it. However, there are some who taint the sport, you know who you are.


I taint the sport because I don't wave back to you? Really? Look up pretentious in the dictionary then go look in the mirror.


----------



## Jamie Huber (Sep 28, 2004)

I live in an area with a decent network of trails. Rail trails that connect different ridges of single track, so there is a lot of traffic with all types of recreation. I usually say hello to everyone, just my nature, and a response is not always given. I just chalk it up as people may be having a bad day, not friendly, or may not have heard me. To each, his own, as long as your having a great time!


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Tone's said:


> And his on again, its like takin lollies from a baby.....
> 
> Your whining is very easy to understand, lets not flatter ourselves monogod...
> It could actually be used to help little kids learn the basics of comprehension, and with a name like ''monogod'' they might even ask the question ''why is the one and only god walking around with us mere mortals'' to that i would answer '' nows the time for you kids to learn the definition of the word delusional''.....
> Cheers mono, till the next time in 3 minutes........:thumbsup:


hahahaha... so when someone provides facts that counter your assumptions thereby making you look like a moron it's "whining" and "delusional"??? LOL if you say so, mate. whatever helps you to look in the mirror with pride... 

what's easy to understand here is that you stuck your foot in your mouth and are trying in vain to wiggle it out. :lol:

however, i do agree that this interaction could be used to demonstrate reading comprehension to little kids (or more accurately the lack of it) cuz:

you're clearly clueless regarding the etiology of my username.
you routinely miss what is blatantly stated and then flame people out of your own ignorance resultant to your inherent inability to understand the words you've read
your poor reading comprehension is further reflected in your frequent poor grammar, misspellings, and incorrect verbiage. (i.e. "his" rather than "he's")
in your effort to troll for arguments with myself and others you frequently ignore or misunderstand things which are very clearly and simply stated. either way it's a fail for you.

although you clearly failed to understand the post you flamed, proudly crow you're trolling and looking for an e-fight, and initially engaged me you'll no doubt try once again to spin this as all my doing to cover your tracks and vindicate yourself just as you've done before.

cheers tone's, until your next feeble attempt to save face. :thumbsup:


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

SCOOTERINSLC said:


> I taint the sport because I don't wave back to you? Really? Look up pretentious in the dictionary then go look in the mirror.


At least you know who you are....


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

go-pirates said:


> is it so hard to be freindly?


After reading this thread I think the answer to the original question would have to be a yes.


----------



## Z4good (Sep 14, 2012)

FujNoob said:


> After reading this thread I think the answer to the original question would have to be a yes.


That's funny. +Rep for you:thumbsup:


----------



## sauprankul (Sep 6, 2012)

FujNoob said:


> After reading this thread I think the answer to the original question would have to be a yes.


Haha. I somehow knew that a thread about human nature would end in a flame war. I think the OPs question has been beaten to death and we should all just turn our backs to this thread and leave with our dignities.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

It is easy to figure out who the ass holes are in this thread. :lol:

(FYI, if you took offense to the OP's question, you are probably one of them):thumbsup:


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

what will the OP want next, a reach around??


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

monogod said:


> hahahaha... so when someone provides facts that counter your assumptions thereby making you look like a moron it's "whining" and "delusional"??? LOL if you say so, mate. whatever helps you to look in the mirror with pride...
> 
> what's easy to understand here is that you stuck your foot in your mouth and are trying in vain to wiggle it out. :lol:
> 
> ...


And bingo...........what a surprise..... like clockwork.....the fish is back....:thumbsup:


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

*two birds with one stone!*



kjlued said:


> It is easy to figure out who the ass holes are in this thread. :lol:
> 
> (FYI, if you took offense to the OP's question, you are probably one of them):thumbsup:


since no one really seemed to take offense to the OP's question (though voluminous comments abound about being self-centered and getting all butt-hurt when someone doesn't wave back) i'd say it'd be easier to pick them out in this thread. :lol:

(FYI, if you were blatantly trolling that thread (see posts 323-332), you are probably one of them):thumbsup:



Tone's said:


> And bingo...........what a surprise..... like clockwork.....the fish is back....:thumbsup:


and bingo........... what a surprise..... like clockwork...... the troll is back*..... :thumbsup:

*with yet another feeble attempt to save face


----------



## the.rebot (Jun 8, 2010)

Come ride in KC - I'll say "hi" - I always do.

Don't let the bastards wear you down


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Here's the odd one: I have noticed recently, after getting 'snubbed' by other riders, that if I stare in a somewhat surly manner at them, they'll respond more. THEN I get nods of recognition or greetings! Works for people on boots OR bikes (and sometimes in cars on my commute, LOL!).


----------



## chudzikb (Nov 5, 2012)

Great tactics, F'm if they can't take a joke...


----------



## AlienRFX (Sep 27, 2006)

If the trail is crowded with riders to the point where I see people every half mile or less, I get tired of greeting em all as by that point they are more or less obstacles.

When it's a slow day on the trail I'm alot more friendly.

What can I say, friendliness is inversly proportional to population density.


----------



## sauprankul (Sep 6, 2012)

AlienRFX said:


> Friendliness is inversly proportional to population density.


Yup yup. I know somebody who went to HK and after that, he wants to never go there again.
I saw some pictures he took in the streets and I couldn't see the ground no joke. Told me that people were pushing and shoving and yelling. He started pushing and shoving and yelling back.
Then we look at Texas. 

But with this theory, shouldn't one be extremely friendly when out in the woods? Hmmm. Naah.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

Barheet said:


> Last night, I was riding around my neighborhood in the dark wearing my goblin mask. I saw a girl by herself going out to her truck. I said hi but she did not return my greeting. Pretty sure she was a mean person. ;-)


are you trying to say i look like a goblin?

lol anyways i think this thread showcases the state of human affairs in a nutshell. people are all angry at eachother for no good reason.


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

I find myself being much more friendly with hikers (smiles and hellos) than other mountain bikers. I want the hiker to remember our meeting as a positive thing. Every pass is an opportunity for good will.

I don't say a word with equestrians. I stop well short and get way off the trail. I own horses myself and know that everytime you get on one of those 4 legged numbskulls you are taking your life in your hands. (I am always amazed at how many people ride horses who have no business doing so.)

I am hit or miss with other bikers because I figure they are already on the team. I always say "hi" if their trail etiquette is good. I think it's actually fortunate that most encounters with other MTBers are over in a second. And It takes only a few seconds of riding for a good distance to be created. If I have a bad pass, by the time I realize what happened and stew over it in my mind a few times, I am too far down the trail to consider turning around.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Lopaka said:


> I don't say a word with equestrians. I stop well short and get way off the trail. I own horses myself and know that everytime you get on one of those 4 legged numbskulls you are taking your life in your hands.


true that! a 1200 lb. animal with the mentality, curiosity, and destructiveness of a 3 year old!

like you i stop well short and get out of their way so they can walk past without their mounts getting spooked, and though greet them they're generally the rude, arrogant, and entitled ones.

this always intrigues me because we build and maintain the local trails. they don't come out and repair the extensive damage their horses do to the trails, we do. they don't come help cut/clear and build trails, we do. they don't contribute for materials, we do. then they come on the trails, tear them up, ride on equine restricted trails (endangers rider/horse/mtb'er), and leave horse residue all over the place.

one group of riders was on an equine restricted trail with lots of blind corners and when i came flying around the corner causing the startled horse to unceremoniously dump its rider. her husband became irate, jumped down, and began trying to pick a fight with me while his wife was lying on the ground in a heap moaning. when i told him he was on a restricted trail he said, "**** that, we can ride where we want! you should've yielded!" i told him i didn't see him so he said, "then slow the **** down before you kill someone!". i smiled, apologized, and just rode off while he stood there screaming and cursing at me.

hopefully one day they'll be banned from the park.


----------



## the old fool (Jan 27, 2008)

In the area I ride there are mtbs, horses and walkers, everyone seems to get on ok and is friendly enough. Everyone has there own trails so we don't have to share but sometimes we cross paths and that's ok 
I don't go riding to talk to folks I go riding to get away from them but I'm happy to say hi or make sure they aren't lost or such.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

some people just ain't into it.

that's not my problem...


----------



## sauprankul (Sep 6, 2012)

I like rocketing through trails, but not as much as I like riding clean. The last thing I want would be to run over someone or worse, get run over by a Clyde riding a 36er. I generally just yield and use that as an excuse for a breather. I also snap pics. I give the people I'm yielding to "the formal nod." I do the same for people who yield to me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

AlienRFX said:


> What can I say, friendliness is inversly proportional to population density.


This is an intelligent observation, but does not explain everything. 
Germany is crowded by bikers but they are really friendly.
As I said, in my opinion, there are social factors and cultural factors that make the difference of behavior.


----------



## keithrad (May 4, 2007)

When I am hiking and yield to a rider coming downhill, I do it not because I have to, or because I want him to reciprocate the gesture... but because I know it's a nice payoff for the cyclist to enjoy the flow, even when I have the right of way.. So am I a narcissist for my behavior?I don't put that much thought into it ! When I am cycling and hikers get off the trail so I can continue unobstructed I always appreciate their courtesy with a thank you. Even if I've had a bad day..._gasp_ It's not that #*$ damn hard. Some people are just self absorbed nutsacks and some are courteous. Just remember if the trail you're on is a loop and you re-encounter someone on the flip side, how to you want to be remembered?


----------

